

New immigration rules to allow 33k-53k entrepreneurs into United States - dlg
http://www.vox.com/2014/11/21/7260067/immigrant-entrepreneurs

======
slantedview
The language covering these "entrepreneurs" is pretty broad. No doubt this
will end up being a euphemism for cheap labor.

